# looking for large scale acoustic canvas advice



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

im looking for any services that can print my art work at 36in wide by 72in high on large scale acoustic canvas for use on bass taps 

an be under 200$

the three images below im looking to have printed up at 36in wide by 72in to place in front of some basstraps

my current source is www.skylineartprints.com

on some screen print film

my concern is that not being acoustically transparent will interfere with sound absorption 

does anyone know if it will or not




the plan is to build four basstraps 6in deep by 36in wide by 72in high an 1.5in off the wall


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

Try putting your mouth up to it and blowing air through it. Does it pass through easy or not. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

GIK makes sound panels that have art work printed on them...I have also seen places in the past that print on the material to do what you want too.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------

